# How to get rid of fleas?



## Mr420 (Sep 21, 2013)

my two dogs keep getting fleas and everytime i think ive got all of them and there gone two or three days later there back ive given them baths with shampoo that says it kills fleas while im doing that i use a bug bomb in my house i put that flea and tick stuff down there back once a month and they both have flea collars seems like no matter what i do theres always more and now my pup rocko is scratching and biting himself so much hes starting to lose hair


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr420 said:


> my two dogs keep getting fleas and everytime i think ive got all of them and there gone two or three days later there back ive given them baths with shampoo that says it kills fleas while im doing that i use a bug bomb in my house i put that flea and tick stuff down there back once a month and they both have flea collars seems like no matter what i do theres always more and now my pup rocko is scratching and biting himself so much hes starting to lose hair


Some suggestions for an infestation:
Advantix II for the dogs.
Sevin dust for the yard
Flea powder for carpets
Wash everything you can
Vaccum up dust a couple times a day to pick up eggs
Empty vac everyday in a plastic sealed bag
Put some nightlights out with a shallow pan of Dawn & water in the light area
Move furniture about to vaccum
Vacuum furniture.
Keep dogs treated
Keep strays out of your yard
keep grass trimmed short, and bushes trimmed back
Do not use harsh flea soaps ... try dawn mountain fresh dish soap to kill fleas. Leave on for 5 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's a 4-part attack. 

Treat the dog (take to a groomer for a flea dip), 
treat the home (bomb, vacuum like crazy with flea carpet powder, wash bedding), 
treat the yard (yard spray you hook to your hose, perimeter spray or diatomaceous earth to stop them from coming in from neighbor dogs), 
prevent reinfestation (topical stuff like Frontline, Sentry, Advantage).

Once you get your existing problem under control, you can usually keep it under control by keeping her on a good flea preventative. Also, mow your grass and trim your shrubs/bushes back. Fleas like shady places to hide out.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Advantix II is the best one you can get. Fleas are becoming immune to frontline

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Advantix II is the best one you can get. Fleas are becoming immune to frontline
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it all depends on the location and the dog. Advantix II didn't work at all for my dogs. I have them all on Trifexis now and haven't seen a single flea or tick on any of them all year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Trifexis is awesome! It has had great results.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Never heard of it but def gonna check it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I'm having great success with Trifexis on my pup....and he's always hitting walking trails with me 2-3 times a week. Zero fleas.


----------



## So6pack (Nov 12, 2012)

Right after I moved in with my boyfriend, (about 3 months ago) he had a HUGE problem with fleas inside the house, even though we didn't have any "indoor animals" at that time.

There is a stray pit-mix that was dumped on our road, and he's taken up residence here. We've named him Tiger, and he sleeps outside under the stairs leading up to our front door. So we figured out that when we came up the stairs, the fleas were hitchhiking in on our clothes. It got so bad that when we would walk across the carpet with white socks on, the socks would look like someone had sprinkled black ink all over our socks.

We went to Wal-Mart and bought some Hartz carpet powder and sprinkled it on the carpet, under all of the furniture, and left it down for 24hrs. Then while still leaving that round of powder down, we sprinkled it all over the house AGAIN, and let it all sit for another 2 days (3 days total). When cleaning it up, first we dusted everything just in case there were still any eggs around. We did that "first" so that whatever the dust rag didn't pick up, or knocked onto the floor, would get picked up when we vacuumed. Then we took the vacuum cleaner bag, tossed it in a plastic garbage bag, sealed it real good, then took it straight outside to the trash.

For the outside, we also bought a bag of Seven Dust (pellets, NOT the powder), and spread it around the front and back yards, and also around Tiger's "sleeping area" under the stairs.

My ex husband had Tika at that time, but I finally got her back with me a couple of months ago. She and I spend a LOT of time outside, and (knock on wood), so far, we haven't had any more problems with fleas inside the house.

I also found a homemade recipe online for flea prevention:
Take 2 whole Lemons, cut each lemon into 8 pieces, bring 2-3 cups of water to a boil, put the lemon pieces in a heat proof bowl, and pour the boiled water over the lemons. Cover the bowl with a lid or saran wrap, leave the bowl sitting on the counter or somewhere out of the way (but not in the refrigerator) for 24hrs, pour the lemon water into a clean spray bottle (size is your choice). Then spray your pet/s, furniture, carpet or wood floor, etc... Don't rinse it off. The distilled water with lemon juice in it repels the fleas. The spray also helps to keep you dog's coat healthy and it "stated" that it helps with the dermatitis (balding / heat spots) caused by flea bites.

Between the spray (on both dogs), preventative (with Tika), and the Seven Dust, we're flea free. 
**I don't know if the lemon spray helps with the dermatitis part, but it can't hurt to try. I will say that both dogs have more beautiful shiny coats since using the spray on them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John123john (Jul 20, 2017)

In my case i used Essential oils of citronella fo my pet. This is help for him. Afte this we buy the flea collar to pevent any attack of fleas. So i think this double protection save my lovely dog.


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I had a flea/tick problem on my small dogs a few months ago. Went to petsmart and was about to buy $90 worth of equipment when an employee came over and gave us a "secret" and saved us from spending $87 dollars.

I haven't tried this on Thor (the pit) because the problem was solved before Thor came into our lives, but it worked like magic on my 8 year old Maltese and 6 year old shihtzu.

3 parts water 1 part dawn (the one with the baby duck photo) and a spray bottle.

Spray entire floor, wood or carpet, couches, shoes, inside/outside door mats, everything. And wipe the excess if you want to.

Spot spray dog where you can see the flea or tick and give them a shower with dog shampoo.

For even better results, close the shower drain in tub and let your dogs soak in the dawn water for a few minutes (add more dawn in tub if doing this) give them a good bath and the fleas literally drop dead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Original blue Dawn is a well know flea removal tool. The problem arises because fleas and ticks get on the dogs outside and bring them in. Your method will work to kill existing fleas and any indoor flea infestation but won’t prevent them from coming back. Only a flea preventative like Bravecto (my choice), Comfortis or Frontline etc will prevent flea and tick problems from occurring in the first place and/or recurring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Touché. I haven’t had any problems yet, but it’s been cold here in MA lately. Hopefully I can keep them away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

